# frage zu angelschein in holland



## jeremyharding (29. August 2004)

kann man da auch sonntags n angelschein bekommen und haben die angelläden dort auf?


----------



## pitbullforelle (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

ähmm holland brauchst keine tageskarten!


----------



## Lachsy (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*



			
				pitbullforelle schrieb:
			
		

> ähmm holland brauchst keine tageskarten!



er meint wohl die Sportvisakte, die bekommste bei der post und in Angelgeschäften. nur ob die auch sonntags aufhaben kann ich dir nicht sagen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## pitbullforelle (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

achso.sonntag weiss ich nit mehr,obwohl ich vor 2 wochen da war!*g*


----------



## jeremyharding (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

aber ich brauch doch diese sportvisaakte und ich möchte wissen ob ivh die auch sonntags bekomme und ob ich irgendwo köder am sonntag kriege...thx


----------



## pitbullforelle (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

meinst für heute oder wie?


----------



## pitbullforelle (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

kannst ja auch freitag samstag ... holen,warum sonntag?


----------



## jeremyharding (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

yo will unbedingt angeln


----------



## pitbullforelle (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

kannst ja auch montag dienstag...


----------



## jeremyharding (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

wollt ihr mir nu helfen oder net..........


----------



## Lachsy (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

@jeremyharding
immer Ruhig blut. Woher kommst du den? Ich weis das ein Angelladen in Winterswijk früher auch sonntags morgens aufhatte. 

@pitbullforelle
lass den scheiss

mfg Lachsy


----------



## jeremyharding (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

naja ausm ruhrgebiet ..........wollte mal in die nähe von venlo fahren......danke


----------



## Lachsy (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

schau mal hier, http://www.vofbergsma.nl . mehr finde ich auf die schnelle leider nicht . Ansonsten mal schaun ob die Verkehrsvereine offen haben http://www.venlo.nl

mfg Lachsy


----------



## pitbullforelle (29. August 2004)

*AW: frage zu angelschein in holland*

ne das war mein ernst,ohne zu provo. aber das is doch ok.wenn man ma fragt.oder nit?


----------

